# good strollers with rubber/plastic wheels, argos?!



## MaybBaby

Hey ladies! have any of you lovely lot bought a very good stroller from argos with wheels that seem to last more than 5 seconds on pavement?!

I invested in a 'mamas and papas red swirl package' (exclusive to argos apparently) december 28th this year, within 3 months the outer wheels were grinding on plastic. I do use this stroller 4-5 days a week for approx an hour a day to take dom to and from his babysitter but thats mostly it. No bags are on there as i use an over shoulder bag. Anywho-we spoke directly to M&P who were very obliging to take our buggy and replace all wheels despite only 2 being knackered and send it back. They made a point of stating my buggy upon arrival was 'scuffed bumped and scratched' - it isnt, the only thing is some of the metal has blackened over time and 'The customer had bent the brake bar, we have replaced this'.

So cue wednesday this week, my wheels are...well lets say grinding down to the plastic AGAIN (foam wheels urgh!) and the brake bar had been offish on/off since being fixed. I pop the brake on so the bus doesn't send dom flying and PING! the tiny pathetic piece of plastic holding the brake bar together pings across the bus. In which my entire stroller SEPERATES!

I am so unimpressed that this flimsy bar is one of the main components holding this entire buggy together! Either way i have been offered an exchange. So i would like to ask you lovely ladies is there a very good stroller (Hopefully under 150 quid, 100 quid preferred) from argos i should exchange this heap of junk with??


THANK YOOOOU! :flower:


----------



## Rosie06

I love mt petit star zia not sure if they sell them though x


----------



## MaybBaby

Rosie06 said:


> I love mt petit star zia not sure if they sell them though x

Sorry if you dont mind me asking! Are the wheels foam or rubber or plastic its on promo at argos now lol and im considering it based on the reviews but no one mentions the wheels, the handles are adjustable is that right? X


----------



## Bex84

I have petite zia to and love it. Not sure what material wheels are but we have used for lo since was 3 months everyday basically and i walk about 4 miles + a day and lo is 2 next saterday and wheels still perfect. The handles are adjustable and it folds up quite small for boot. Its nice and light weight. I take it up rough paths and off road alot regularly going over stones and again wheels still perfect where friends with more expensive push chairs have had to replace wheels quite often


----------



## MaybBaby

Bex84 said:


> I have petite zia to and love it. Not sure what material wheels are but we have used for lo since was 3 months everyday basically and i walk about 4 miles + a day and lo is 2 next saterday and wheels still perfect. The handles are adjustable and it folds up quite small for boot. Its nice and light weight. I take it up rough paths and off road alot regularly going over stones and again wheels still perfect where friends with more expensive push chairs have had to replace wheels quite often

Thank you so much for the reply wow near 2 years you ladies are really selling this one to me, i just dont want another m&ps foam wheeled on, do the 3 wheelers feel different to a 4 wheeler? I was looking at a chicco london but the frame seems to consist of grey plastic (either that or i am thick lol!) only thing is i will have to order in a zia to argos and quite possibly have an exchange later this week, no biggy just feel guilty i still am ising my best friends silvercross! - we dont really drive but bus use is a must and id say i do a 2-3 mile trek daily. Dom also loves to be really upright which is another thing the swirl failed miserably on, this zia looks very good for that, now to convince OH to go for it :haha: also apologies ive done this post from my phone (cue bad spelling! God damned touchscreen phones!!!)


----------



## Bex84

I prefer 3 wheals to my 4 wheal silver cross, its easier lifting up on pavements and getting on and off bus


----------



## Rosie06

I actually had a silver cross stroller and sold it and got the zia ive never been a fan of 3 wheelers but the zia doesn't feel any different really, DD always would end up slouched in strollers but she sits perfectly upright in the zia not quite sire what the wheels are though cant check either as my mum has it! weve done an awful lot of walking with it and the wheels barley look worn, so easy to fold and unfold I can unfold with one hand with this one x


----------



## MaybBaby

ive been reading up reviews on the Zia, they are mostly positive but some of them have issues over toppling? my son is one of these lads who does lean forward and cranes his head around to be a nosey sod :haha: have any of you had an issue with them just falling sideways etc because of this? its the only reason i am doubting the purchase of the buggy! eek

this is a hard job :rofl:

edited: im sizing it up to this one:
https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9011162.htm
my sister has recently purchased the travel system for her baby who is due soon and it looks such amazing quality. Also its avaliable in my local store and has some good write ups, alas nothing about the gahd damned wheels!!!


----------



## Bex84

My lo leans forward, as she is a climber i just put a harness over straps and no problem. She walks more now but harness stops leaning to forward lol shes never toppled though and harness is only as extra as she likes to get arms out, she does same on car seat


----------



## MaybBaby

Bex84 said:


> My lo leans forward, as she is a climber i just put a harness over straps and no problem. She walks more now but harness stops leaning to forward lol shes never toppled though and harness is only as extra as she likes to get arms out, she does same on car seat

the 5 point harness do you mean hun? so sorry hehe im being abit...thick! :haha: or is this something you attach as extra, if its just the buggy one i always put dom in the harness, he is a right git for leaning outwards, but i would assume as this looks so upright compared to the swirl he wont feel the need to do that!!! :D


----------



## AP

Never had issues with my zia toppling, in fact quite the opposite and it was rubbish support and she slouched (at one point we used a pillow!)


----------



## MaybBaby

AtomicPink said:


> Never had issues with my zia toppling, in fact quite the opposite and it was rubbish support and she slouched (at one point we used a pillow!)

if you don't mind me asking (hehe) did you purchase anything different from the zia? - im going up tomorrow and i feel so bad as im using my BF's stroller, she's just told me she may need it back sooner than expected and i am now in panic mode to get one :cry:


----------



## Bex84

By harness i mean one you use for walking(the ones that go around cheast and arms and you hold the strap though we never used for walking just as extra suport with boaster seat when younger), i just used the bit that goes around cheast and clipped around usual straps ( its not actually an issue with zia as does in other push chair to as a little escape artist lol)


----------



## Bex84

My sister and friend have a maclarin which both like if want something different. The one thing with zia is it has rubish shopping basket


----------



## MaybBaby

Bex84 said:


> By harness i mean one you use for walking(the ones that go around cheast and arms and you hold the strap though we never used for walking just as extra suport with boaster seat when younger), i just used the bit that goes around cheast and clipped around usual straps ( its not actually an issue with zia as does in other push chair to as *a little escape artist lol*)

:rofl: i love that ah i see, thats quite smart!!! hmm! my M&P harness was rubbish it always slipped on the right side of doms shoulder anyway on the tightest strapping


----------



## Bex84

Means she has 2 sets to escape. My friend had same problem with her lo and suggested it. Unfortunatly we can only do short walks lol shes fine in shop and we can make to duck pond lol


----------



## Rosie06

my dd today for instance was sat bent in two trying to stop the front wheel from turning when I stopped and let go nothing happened and shes coming up 28 months I do remember reading the same reviews though, have you a local mothercare/babies r us they often have them on display so you could try him in it? x


----------



## MaybBaby

Rosie06 said:
 

> my dd today for instance was sat bent in two trying to stop the front wheel from turning when I stopped and let go nothing happened and shes coming up 28 months I do remember reading the same reviews though, have you a local mothercare/babies r us they often have them on display so you could try him in it? x

No! :cry: my nearest one of those is Merry Hill (with the new kiddicare?) and lets say thats two bus journeys and will take 2 and half hours to get there gutted :( im only close to a small town centre, although argos are fab with letting you look before you buy i can't 'road test it on the floor (other people will need to buy it iykwim :shrug:) Only because id have to wait over a week for the zia im really swaying to this Joie brisk. reviews seem real good, its in stock and my sisters travel system (of the same brand) is amazing, i just wished the zia was in stock (boo hiss bloody ARGH!) my friend just needs hers back and as i use a stroller everyday to get dom to and from his sitter from work i desperately need one. I am just no way going to replace with that bloody M&P swirl i am so unimpressed with a big brand name like theirs that its been a pile of...plop! lol they better read their mail soon, a letter is coming their way. :haha:


----------



## AP

MaybBaby said:


> AtomicPink said:
> 
> 
> Never had issues with my zia toppling, in fact quite the opposite and it was rubbish support and she slouched (at one point we used a pillow!)
> 
> if you don't mind me asking (hehe) did you purchase anything different from the zia? - im going up tomorrow and i feel so bad as im using my BF's stroller, she's just told me she may need it back sooner than expected and i am now in panic mode to get one :cry:Click to expand...

I did, I bought a baby jogger city mini in single and double. Wouldn't even consider another now. They are fab. I have a quinny Zapp xtra too but those are plastic wheels and noisy!


----------



## MaybBaby

AtomicPink said:


> MaybBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AtomicPink said:
> 
> 
> Never had issues with my zia toppling, in fact quite the opposite and it was rubbish support and she slouched (at one point we used a pillow!)
> 
> if you don't mind me asking (hehe) did you purchase anything different from the zia? - im going up tomorrow and i feel so bad as im using my BF's stroller, she's just told me she may need it back sooner than expected and i am now in panic mode to get one :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I did, I bought a baby jogger city mini in single and double. Wouldn't even consider another now. They are fab. I have a quinny Zapp xtra too but those are plastic wheels and noisy!Click to expand...

thank you for your reply! typically argos don't sell it (although they do a baby annabel one...which i doubt dom would fit in, or like :rofl:)


----------



## Tanikins

If you can wait i would say order a zeta vooom from ebay. There 50 new and awesome. Its just a bog standard 4 wheel stroller like the maclarens

My lbs over the 15kg weight limit but it still pushes like a dream 

I had a cosatto yo and it doesnt compare to the vooom, its faaaaar better and less than half the price


----------



## rowena

Another petite zia+ fan. I got mine from nursery value (online) reworked (it was as good as new!) best £58 I ever spent. 
Good luck


----------



## MaybBaby

lotsa zia fans! :) i would have had to wait til next friday for one in my local, so i ended up settling for the Joie brisk, i have used it today and it has wowed the knickers off my big hairy butt!! Wheels are amazing, infact the entire thing is amazing!! it looks so swish too! :D thank you all for imparting your wisdom...maybe i can convince OH for a zia when we TTC number 2 (snigger teehee chortle wheeze) its like buggy p*rn isnt it? lol!!! :rofl:


----------



## kirstylm

O baby atlas stroller! About £80 and can't fault it! We got it on kiddicare on sale for £50. Pretty sure Argos do it too. U can get it in black, brown, pink, purple and I think maybe blue or green too.


----------

